# Luto



## Castrophony

Is the Tagalog word "luto", more closer in definition to the English word, "fry" (_to cook something in hot fat or oil_), or the more general word, "cook" (_to prepare food by heating it_)?

Is it correct to use the word "luto" when referring to something that will be boiled? E.g. In: "Paki_luto_ nga ng _noodles_." (_Please cook the noodles_), is this correct when you mean for the noodles to be boiled (assuming that it is clear in the context of this sentence that the noodles in question are those that are boiled, not fried)?


----------



## DotterKat

Think of _luto _as the generic term _c__ook_ (that is, to cook something). To fry something would be _prito _and its derivatives (prituhin, iprito, etc.) If something is to be cooked by boiling, use _kulo _and its derivatives (pakuluan, pinapakuluan, etc.)

So the sentence _Pakiluto nga yung noodles _(Please cook the noodles) is perfectly fine when it can be safely assumed that both interlocutors understand that these are noodles that require boiling. If it necessary to be more specific, let's say the other person does not know how to cook the noodles, you could specify it by saying _Pakuluan mo yung noodles _(Boil the noodles).


----------



## mataripis

Castrophony said:


> Is the Tagalog word "luto", more closer in definition to the English word, "fry" (_to cook something in hot fat or oil_), or the more general word, "cook" (_to prepare food by heating it_)?
> 
> Is it correct to use the word "luto" when referring to something that will be boiled? E.g. In: "Paki_luto_ nga ng _noodles_." (_Please cook the noodles_), is this correct when you mean for the noodles to be boiled (assuming that it is clear in the context of this sentence that the noodles in question are those that are boiled, not fried)?


 Manila folks and non native speaker of Tagalog knew only simple Tagalog with mixture of other dialects and loaned words from Spanish and English.  "Luto" is commonly known as Cook/cooked. But in Straight Tagalog Boil=Pakuluan   , Reheat= pasubuan/pasulakan, fry= Prito,  In a pan w/out oil= Pabusa,  Grill= pa ihaw/pabanghe. etc.


----------



## riza201saly

i agree to mataripis..  cook or cooked is the translation or meaning of "luto" ...


----------

